# Gone are the days of the "friendly" local sporting goods store



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

Fair Warning!!!! this will be a bitch session type of post....

I have recently ordered some products online from Sportsmans and bought a new dog vest in store at the Midvale location and let me just say I am completely disappointed in the lack of concern for me as their customer, when the products they sell don't work right and when their system gets stock items calculated incorrectly. Over the past two days I have spent 45 minutes on the phone trying to figure out why parts of my order didn't ship and arrive the day I was told they would AND trying to figure out why one of my boxes of decoys was missing a head; I spent 30 minutes at my local store while the Manager graciously looked for the products I was told over the phone they had (only to come up with half of what I was told was available) and today I spent 30 minutes returning the dog vest I bought on Tuesday that was not effective and was very difficult to use. The managers today argued with me about the need for a return and eventually ended up doing it when I told them about my experience with the online order and delivery from yesterday... just to try and keep me as a customer. 

To make a long story shorter and not to ramble.... I wish Sportsmans' was still the local exceptional service focused shop they used to be.

On the Bright side Scheels returned a pair of waders I bought two years ago with no questions asked and gave me the original value of the old waders. That is exceptional service and they have earned my waterfowl product shopping.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Sportsman's is no longer a "local" store but part of the clogerment that has been put together by Bass Pro, which has some of the worst customer service out there.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

The 50 shades of Sportsmans Warehouse. I remember the times when 2 or 3 Loss Prevention employees would follow you all over the store. I liked to ask them questions on purpose just to let them know I new who they were. I'm sure Sportsmans had heavy losses in theft. But I wasn't part of that problem and didn't like getting treated like a criminal. So they became last on my list to spend my hard earned money at.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Amazon has been good. I know their products come from many different stores, but so far they have always delivered.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I use Tanglelfree for about 90% of decoy, bags, packs, and blinds, great product and prices, especially when items are on sale.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> Sportsman's is no longer a "local" store but part of the clogerment that has been put together by Bass Pro, which has some of the worst customer service out there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Contraire Mr. Critter. I spoke to one of the store mangers a few weeks ago, and the merger isn't going to happen. (At least for now) The Government consumer/retail products division (or something to that description) stepped in and said it would place a monopoly on the industry and pricing control. So for now it's off the table.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

But Bass Pro did buy Sportsmans, I thought, and the entire layout of the Midvale store has been revamped. Admittedly, i have not seen other stores significantly different...yet. So, what gives?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Sportsman’s Warehouse to join The Great American Outdoors Group to better serve outdoorsmen and women


Historic union of world’s finest outdoor brands to further strengthen steadfast commitment to customers and conservation...




www.globenewswire.com





Riverdale has also gone through a major renovation.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

The SW Quarterly Report (May1 - July 31) still has the merger pending. The SW Quarterly Report (Aug 1 - Oct 31) should be out in a day or so. There are several class action lawsuits filed against SW by stockholders that are severely disgruntled over the merger and potential undervaluing of the stock value being offered by Great Outdoor Group. The thot plickens - stay tuned. 😁


The acquisition doesn't look good for completion at this time. Regardless, customer service at SW has taken a definite turn for the worst in the past year. And I would suggest that our local Fish Tech and Angler's Den are both very 'friendly' to us locals.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

With all of the revamping of the stores I can't believe that the acquisition isn't all but complete. 

Someone is paying for it and I can't imagine one owner spending this type of money just before a sale of a store to someone else.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

_*"Someone is paying for it and I can't imagine one owner spending this type of money just before a sale of a store to someone else."*_

Every individual that purchases an item pays for it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> _*"Someone is paying for it and I can't imagine one owner spending this type of money just before a sale of a store to someone else."*_
> 
> Every individual that purchases an item pays for it.


Yes, but in this case I would imagine that the current owners if they weren't Bass Pro would be pocketing the money that they are making off of merchandise instead of reinvesting it into the business. Where a new owner would want to change the business into something that they want with their brand to distinguish it from the previous owner. 

It's like buying a new home. 90% of the time the new purchaser will repaint the interior of the home. Then there are modifications that the old home owner made to it that they new owner doesn't like. 

In Sportsman's case why would they send out letters to owners of the mounted heads telling them to come get them if the business wasn't changing hands?


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> Amazon has been good. I know their products come from many different stores, but so far they have always delivered.


Plus easy returns when something isn't right or not quite what I expected from the website.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Critter said:


> In Sportsman's case why would they send out letters to owners of the mounted heads telling them to come get them if the business wasn't changing hands?


It could be because SW sent the letters out BEFORE a Federal agency (FTC, SEC, etc.) found the merger problematic. That is a WAG. 😁


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Irish Lad said:


> Plus easy returns when something isn't right or not quite what I expected from the website.


Yeah. I do Rogers for ammo and have moved to Amazon for most every thing else waterfowl.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Yeah. I do Rogers for ammo and have moved to Amazon for most every thing else waterfowl.


I have used Rogers for years for my shotgun shells. Love the free shipping.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

dubob said:


> It could be because SW sent the letters out BEFORE a Federal agency (FTC, SEC, etc.) found the merger problematic. That is a WAG. 😁


Not that I doubt the validity of your statement, but do you have any details. I'm not finding any.

Given other consolidations in the sporting goods / outdoor recreation industry it would seem a moot point.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> Yeah. I do Rogers for ammo and have moved to Amazon for most every thing else waterfowl.



I have used Roger's as well. I feel they have treated me fair over the years. I have bought from Amazon also. 

This year is the first year that I haven't bought anything. I usually look forward to the catalogs. But this year I haven't wanted or needed any new equipment. I must be in stage 6 or 7. If the stages go that high?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> I must be in stage 6 or 7. If the stages go that high?


I must be in stage 10 this year, because I just can't get motivated to work my @ss off to shoot a duck. Actually considering selling my boat and 10 dozen decoys. I'll keep my goose/duck full bodies, silhouettes and layout blind. Sad when I would rather pick up a fishing pole over my shotgun.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I must be in stage 10 this year, because I just can't get motivated to work my @ss off to shoot a duck. Actually considering selling my boat and 10 dozen decoys. I'll keep my goose/duck full bodies, silhouettes and layout blind. Sad when I would rather pick up a fishing pole over my shotgun.


Nothing sad about fishing. There are probably many versions of the Stages. One version says Stage 5 is when you no longer care about what you shoot but are more interested in the total experience. Stage 6 is the giving back stage. I think that means Stage 7 is when you sell all your stuff, for 10% of what you paid.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

paddler said:


> Nothing sad about fishing. There are probably many versions of the Stages. One version says Stage 5 is when you no longer care about what you shoot but are more interested in the total experience. Stage 6 is the giving back stage. I think that means Stage 7 is when you sell all your stuff, for 10% of what you paid.


Been there, done it, not to long ago. Sold boat, decoys, shot shell reloading press and everything to do with waterfowl. STUPID thing to do! I've been replacing items over the years now at 50% increase in cost. When I'm pushing up Daisies, the kids can give it away, I'm not doing it again.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> I must be in stage 10 this year, because I just can't get motivated to work my @ss off to shoot a duck. Actually considering selling my boat and 10 dozen decoys. I'll keep my goose/duck full bodies, silhouettes and layout blind. Sad when I would rather pick up a fishing pole over my shotgun.


I've been thinking similar thoughts Rob - finding it hard to get motivated in the early season. i've gotten out 3 times in the first month - even if i double that in Nov, not sure that warrants holding onto a boat.

The current plan formulating in mind is to make big game the priority thru Nov with a smattering of upland mixed in, and then hunt late season ducks in Dec / Jan. We'll see if that holds once next spring arrives.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

paddler said:


> Nothing sad about fishing. There are probably many versions of the Stages. One version says Stage 5 is when you no longer care about what you shoot but are more interested in the total experience. Stage 6 is the giving back stage. I think that means Stage 7 is when you sell all your stuff, for 10% of what you paid.


Looking through KSL Classifieds and seeing how much guys are asking for decoys and boats, I’ll do okay. I need to think more on this, like taxidermist mentioned, I don’t want regrets.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Back to the subject of sporting goods stores, I was going through some stuff the other day and found a sticker from "Allied Development". Dang, I wished they and similar stores were still around. 

As for the "stages", it is natural. Just don't do anything rash, but refocusing on what you enjoy most is healthy. BT/DT a few times. Besides, one usually can't go wrong doing more fishing.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

middlefork said:


> Not that I doubt the validity of your statement, but do you have any details. I'm not finding any.


As I said - it was a WAG (wild @$$ guess). I didn't get one of those letters from SW and don't know when they were sent out. As late as Jul 31, SW was telling stockholders that the merger was still on.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

dubob said:


> As I said - it was a WAG (wild @$$ guess). I didn't get one of those letters from SW and don't know when they were sent out. As late as Jul 31, SW was telling stockholders that the merger was still on.


Gotcha! I just didn't see any reference in their investor information related to SEC pushback.
Thankis


----------



## cowboy (Oct 12, 2021)

Sportsman Warehouse has went to hell. So has Cabelas. I like the Ace hardware in Richfield and Delta. I won’t buy anything from Amazon. Their political stand is not for me. I miss Allied as well. And Payson Sports!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Any small operation has a hard row to hoe in today's internet based commerce model. But some find a niche and do ok. But there won't be a good local alternative without very good local support.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

cowboy said:


> I won’t buy anything from Amazon. Their political stand is not for me. I miss Allied as well. And Payson Sports!


I totally get that. 

But, there are alot of great "mom and pop" type stores that run their business through an amazon portal. So... while you can hate the mother company, there are lots of great small businesses that running under the amazon logo.

A great example is Alaska Guide Creations. They make absolutely incredible gear, in the USA... by Veterans no less. They have a Amazon storefront they sell through, even though it goes against Amazon's political stance.

-DallanC


----------



## cowboy (Oct 12, 2021)

DallanC said:


> I totally get that.
> 
> But, there are alot of great "mom and pop" type stores that run their business through an amazon portal. So... while you can hate the mother company, there are lots of great small businesses that running under the amazon logo.
> 
> ...


Dance with the devil and get the horns. I’ll buy directly from mom and pop places. But if they want to go through Amazon I ain’t playing. To each their own though.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Basin Sports out here has a great selection and lot of stuff is always in stock. The local SW seems more like the flatbrim bro shop...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Anything Gun / Reloading / Ammo related I'll hit up Gunnies first. IMO, best gun store left in Utah.

-DallanC


----------



## cowboy (Oct 12, 2021)

I love Gunnies too. And Basin sports is a must stop when I’m out in Vernal.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Anything Gun / Reloading / Ammo related I'll hit up Gunnies first. IMO, best gun store left in Utah.
> 
> -DallanC


I wish I lived closer to Gunnies. I haven't noticed any difference at the Sportsman Warehouse in Cedar City (smallest one I've been to). Still low on ammo and reloading stuff, other than that it is good to have them.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

cowboy said:


> Sportsman Warehouse has went to hell. So has Cabelas. I like the Ace hardware in Richfield and Delta. I won’t buy anything from Amazon. Their political stand is not for me. I miss Allied as well. And Payson Sports!


Drew and Scott at Payson Sports and Trophy were great guys. Now the property is a Walgreens. 

With all these BIG store sporting good folks, I was wondering if it would be viable to try and open a "Ma-N-Pops" store? Try and focus on the good stuff, like, weapons and ammo, reloading, fishing. Bag the cloths.


----------



## CHIEF_10_BEERS (Mar 24, 2021)

cowboy said:


> Sportsman Warehouse has went to hell. So has Cabelas. I like the Ace hardware in Richfield and Delta. I won’t buy anything from Amazon. Their political stand is not for me. I miss Allied as well. And Payson Sports!


I bought my first two bows from Payson Sports and Trophy. They had a pretty decent archery shop. My wife took hunters safety there. They did the shooting test downstairs where the Techno Hunt archery range was. I spent a small fortune in that store and always felt like they had everything I needed and if not they would get it for me. They even had a gunsmith who's services I used once when the Ejector spring on my old 870 broke.
Man I wish that store was still around. All the Sporting Goods stores now days suck compared to that place. I think I was depressed for a whole year about it after they closed. Felt like I was cheating the first few times I went to Sportsmans in Provo. And now that place has gone to hell.


----------



## TheOtherJeff (Oct 7, 2021)

taxidermist said:


> Bag the cloths.


I'll bet dollars to donuts that the clothes are the high-margin items that'd keep everything else afloat. But big picture, folks might be able to compete in the right market doing that if they're content with making a decent living providing a good service rather than maximizing shareholder equity.


----------



## cowboy (Oct 12, 2021)

CHIEF_10_BEERS said:


> I bought my first two bows from Payson Sports and Trophy. They had a pretty decent archery shop. My wife took hunters safety there. They did the shooting test downstairs where the Techno Hunt archery range was. I spent a small fortune in that store and always felt like they had everything I needed and if not they would get it for me. They even had a gunsmith who's services I used once when the Ejector spring on my old 870 broke.
> Man I wish that store was still around. All the Sporting Goods stores now days suck compared to that place. I think I was depressed for a whole year about it after they closed. Felt like I was cheating the first few times I went to Sportsmans in Provo. And now that place has gone to hell.


Man I shot techno hunt about a million times. Loved that thing 😁
Every time I drive past that dang Walgreens I curse a little.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

TheOtherJeff said:


> I'll bet dollars to donuts that the clothes are the high-margin items that'd keep everything else afloat. But big picture, folks might be able to compete in the right market doing that if they're content with making a decent living providing a good service rather than maximizing shareholder equity.


Your absolutely 100% correct! 50-75 percent mark-up. I worked at SW years ago and the only perk of working there was the discount. Employees at that time could purchase products at 10% over the cost.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

*They even had a gunsmith who's services I used once when the Ejector spring on my old 870 broke.*
Drew had 3 smiths in there through his years. There was Rod, (long red/blond hair) and Dave (older dude with dark hair and southern accent) Rod moved back to Wyoming to work his craft. We were good friends and hunted together over his tenure at the store.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

I bought an AR from SW last year and I go to pick it up and they say they didn’t have it. They said they canceled the order when I showed them my phone it showed my account and that it said it was at that store. They BS’d me for a min and I had to give up and say whatever. I told them I just bought an AR from them a few weeks before and had no problem but was mad that they wasted my time. I was pissed. Then a couple months after that I bought a new Bow and when I picked it up my sight was broken and told them but the archery shop lied and told me it wasn’t supposed to have a level or a light 😳 I called the manager and b*+€£ed them out for having such incompetent fools working in the shop. I then ordered a Glendale buck target for me and my daughter to shoot and it was missing the back legs, I drove an hour to pick it up and was pissed they sent me a buck with no back legs but they gave me a gift card because I ripped them a new one. When I got back to the store I told the archery shop manager my shpeel and he worked on my bow and my daughters bow for free and he gave me a new sight to replace the broken one. He gave me a couple hundred bucks worth of shop work for free and he was mad they treated me so badly. If it wasn’t for that I’d completely boycott SW but for now I’m just very cautious about what I buy from them. I’ve gone to other companies a few times since and usually buy gear online now because all sports stores have ridiculous stock when I walk in. 🤷🏼‍♂️ Just my two cents about SW 🤠


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The only time I shop SW any more is if I forgot worms / bait or other misc gear on my way fishing and I pass one. 

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I'll be honest, I hate employees hoovering around me where ever I shop. And honestly most the time I'm just killing time. When I "shop" I actually have what I want to purchase in mind and just want to get it done.
And yes I'm sure it is just me but I don't like to deal with the cliquish mentality of small specialty shops either.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I hear Stansbury Park is getting a Sports Warehouse soon.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

My apologies to Bob.









Bass Pro Shops Merger Is Called Off Amid Regulatory Pushback


Sportsman’s Warehouse Holdings Inc., a retailer for outdoor equipment, slipped in late trading after announcing its planned merger with the owner of the Bass Pro Shops chain was canceled.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

middlefork said:


> My apologies to Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is good news for everyone who buys hunting and fishing equipment along with the accosted gear.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Meh, I was in Provo SW yesterday... I wasn't impressed with the layout, nor any of the selection. I couldn't even find a decent package of targets to shoot at.

-DallanC


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

middlefork said:


> My apologies to Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good find. It will be interesting to see where this all leads for SW. COVID has had major impacts on everybody’s abilities to keep a good supply of inventory in stock. And some of the reloading stuff they have in-stock can't be ordered on-line. And forget about finding the component you want/need in a store on anything resembling a consistent basis. Their management team sucks at keeping their customer base happy.


----------

